# DIY Arboreal Tarantula Enclosures



## matt82 (Jan 26, 2012)

I made up a couple of arboreal tarantula enclosures after seeing a similar idea from flickr member LandedInMyEye (I think he is an AB member too), and took some photos along the way, so anyone else looking for an affordable solution to housing Juvi to sub-adult arboreal tarantula can have a go.  

*First off, you'll need 2 decent sized food containers with the snap on lids. These ones are 6" tall, apx 5" wide, and were €1.50 each (apx $2 each) *

Arboreal T enclosure: Step 1 by inverta_shot, on Flickr

*Drill a hole in the lids, and using a jigsaw, cut the centres out of both lids, leaving a rim round the edge.  This is easiest done if you leave the lid on the tub instead of trying to cut the lid when unattached.  Kids, get adult supervision for this, or you could end up with a nasty hand injury*

Arboreal T enclosure: Step 2 by inverta_shot, on Flickr

*Apply a very generous bead silicone to the rim of one of the modified lids. 
(Don't be mean with the silicone.  Clear looks best)* 

Arboreal T enclosure: Step 3 by inverta_shot, on Flickr

*Taking care to line the lids up, press and twist the second modified lid into place*

Arboreal T enclosure: Step 4 by inverta_shot, on Flickr

*Wipe off the excess silicone from the inside edge and leave until cured* 

Arboreal T enclosure: Step 5 by inverta_shot, on Flickr

*Take one of the containers and drill a series of holes apx. one third up.  This will make up the bottom section of the enclosure*

Arboreal T enclosure: Step 6 by inverta_shot, on Flickr

*Drill a series of holes in the bottom of the OTHER container, and also around the top.  This will make up the top section of the enclosure*

Arboreal T enclosure: Step 7 by inverta_shot, on Flickr

Arboreal T enclosure: Step 8 by inverta_shot, on Flickr

*Using some more silicone, fix a piece of bark into the top section of the enclosure, additional decor is optional.  You can use some dry coco-coir to cover the visible silicone; the excess can then be easily shaken off after curing.*

Arboreal T enclosure: Step 9 by inverta_shot, on Flickr

Arboreal T enclosure: Step 10 by inverta_shot, on Flickr

Arboreal T enclosure: Step 11 by inverta_shot, on Flickr

*Fill the bottom section up with substrate as far as the series of drilled air-holes.  Add a water dish* 

Arboreal T enclosure: Step 12 by inverta_shot, on Flickr

*Fill the water dish, snap the modified lid/connector into place and add the top section.  Add tarantula. Done
(Finished dimensions, apx 12.5" tall, apx 5" across the middle)*

Arboreal T enclosure: Step 13 by inverta_shot, on Flickr

You now have an arboreal tarantula enclosure that will allow easy access to the water dish, without disturbing the spider.  

There is of course a possibility the spider will web around the connecting point, but chances are, it will web up top (particularly Avics), leaving you free to carry out maintenance on the bottom section, which contains the water dish, and with a bit of luck, most of the food remains.  
Better than a pretzel/ candy jar any day of the week.

Thanks for taking the time to read through, and best of luck with your build, should you decide to make some


----------



## Robotponys (Jan 26, 2012)

wonderful!  such imaginative people on these boards!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

